# Dog sits facing away from me



## MrG (Jul 16, 2013)

When I sit on the sofa, my flatcoat often sits next to me but with his back facing me. Why does he do this? Trying to engage me but without eye contact or just something more interesting to look at? Or Is he just wanting a back rub? 

(I did do a search first but couldn't find an explanation). Cheers.....


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Think you're right, he wants a massage


----------



## MrG (Jul 16, 2013)

fwiw my folks had an english setter years ago who wasnt overly friendly (as if he could take or leave people sometimes and he also used to ignore their other english setter). now, when we would pet him he would often turn round and lean his bum against you and i have heard that some dogs do that when face-to-face is too intense but the dog still wants a bit of contact.


----------



## CuteRotts (Jun 12, 2011)

I've got a rottie who does the same - he likes you to reach and rub his belly while getting a cuddle at the same time!
If I sit cross-legged on the floor he backs up to sit on my knee.
Our previous rottie-girl used to do the same


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

All of our dogs have always climbed all over me and insisted on practically being up my nose, they are so keen for contact - however finding face-to-face too intense sounds right to me - as does the hint for a back rub!

He's on the settee with you, so obviously values your presence.


----------



## tanglewood3 (Nov 13, 2012)

My collie used to do this when she wanted a cuddle. If you stopped stroking her she'd wave her paw in the air. She never did face-to-face cuddles


----------

